# كيف تعمل تقنية الليزك



## الشخيبي (9 يناير 2007)

*كيف تعمل تقنية الليزك











جهاز انتاج اكسيمر ليزر المستخدم في عمليات الليزك​
من الضروري شرح فكرة عملية الليزر لتصحيح النظر وكيف تتم وتوضيح دور الليزر في العملية كأحد التطبيقات العديدة لليزر في حياتنا. وتسمى عملية تصحيح النظر بالليزر باسم الليزك LASIK وهي اختصار للجملة العلمية Laser-assisted in-situ keratomileusis والتي تعني استخدام الليزر في عملية جراحية لتصحيح انكسار الضوء في العين. 

في هذه المقالة من كيف تعمل الاشياء سوف نتحدث استخدام الليزر في العمليةالجراحية وكيف يعمل على تصحيح النظر وكيف تختلف عملية الليزك عن غيرها من العمليات الجراحية الأخرى المستخدمة في علاج عيوب النظر. 

كيف تعمل العين؟​



يمكننا ان نشبه فكرة عمل العين بالكاميرا التي نستخدمها في التصوير الفوتوغرافي، تلك العملية التي تقوم فيها الكاميرا بتجميع الضوء المنعكس عن الجسم بواسطة عدسة الكاميرا على الفيلم وبعدها تتم العملية الكيميائية لتحويل الصورة المختزنة في الفيلم إلى صورة يمكن طباعتها على الورق لنحصل على صورة بين ايدينا لمشهد معين تم تصويره، والعين تقوم أيضا بتجميع الضوء المنعكس عن الجسم او المشهد الذي ننظر اليه وتركزه في داخل العين. ولتوضيح كيف تتم عملية الرؤية دعنا ننظر إلى تركيب العين.










الأجزاء الرئيسية في العين​
تقوم الشبكية بدور رئيسي في عملية الرؤية حيث تتفاعل الشبكية مع الضوء الساقط عليها وتحوله الى معلومات ترسل إلى الدماغ. ويعمل الدماغ على ترجمة هذه المعلومات وتحويلها الى صورة. تحتوى الشبكية على خلايا عصبية تسمى مجسات الابصار وهي نوعان هما المخاريط cones والعصي rods وتكون وظيفة هذه المجسات هو تحويل فوتونات الضوء إلى اشارات كهربية ترسل عبر الالياف العصبية البصربة المتصلة بها لترسل بعدها إلى مركز الابصار في الدماغ لتتم الترجمة والرؤية. 


تعتمد دقة الرؤية ووضوحها على المرحلة الاولي للجزء الامامي للعين والتي يتم فيها تركيز الضوء بواسطة القرنية وعدسة العين على الشبكية، وبالتالي فإن شكل كلاً من القرنية والعدسة بالاضافة إلى مرونة حركتهما ومرونة العضلات التي تتحكم بحركة العين ككل كلها تلعب دوراً متكاملاً في تركيز الضوء على شبكية العين.

فعندما ننظر إلى جسم ما فإن ثلاثة اشياء تحدث فوراً وتلقائياً وهي:

1. تصغير حجم الصورة لتناسب حجم شبكية العين.

2. تجميع الضزء المتشتت عن الجسم وتركزه focus على الشبكية

3. الصورة المتكونة على الشبكية يجب ان تكون منحنية لتناسب شكل الشبكية تماماً.

وكما هو موضح في الشكل التالي فإن الضوء المار خلال القرنية وحدقة العين ينحني وفيزيائيا نقول انه ينكسر refractive بواسطة العدسة ليصل إلى نقطة على الشبكية نقول عنها نقطة التركيز او التبئير focus حيث تتشكل الصورة (تماماً كما نقوم بذلك في الكاميرا فاهم خطوة للحصول على صورة واضحة ان نضبط التركيز focusing والذي يتم اوتوماتيكياً في معظم الكاميرات العادية).





الضوء يدخل للعين والصورة تتركز على الشبكية​
ولعمل كل ذلك فإن العين تمتلك عدسة تقع في مركز العين بين الشبكية والحدقة وتغطي العدسة طبقة شفافة تسمى القرنية تعمل كنافذة لحماية العدسة. كلا من العدس والقرنية تعملان مع بعضهما البعض لتركيز الصورة على الشبكية.

عيوب البصر​
العين الطبيعية الخالية من العيوب تتميز بوجود تناسب بين قوة القرنية والعدسة وموقع الشبكية التي تقع على مسافة 24 مليمتراً خلف القرنية. وهذا التناسب يجعل الضوء الساقط على العين يتركز على الشبكية تماماً، وأي اختلال فيه يؤدي إلى حدوث عيوب البصر والتي تسمى في الكثير من الأحيان بالعيوب الانكسارية دلالة على الخاصية الفيزيائية لعدسة والقرنية في عملية انكسار الضوء وان كل هذه العيوب منشؤها خلل في القوة الانكسارية التي تتمثل في:

1. قصر النظر (mypopia) 

2. طول النظر (Hyperopia) 

3. انحراف البصر (Astigmatism) 

4. مد البصر أو قصو البصر (Presbyopia) 

وفيما يلي لمحة موجزة عن كلٍّ من هذه العيوب: 

قصر النظر mypopia وهو أشهر أنواع العيوب الانكسارية وأكثرها شيوعاً، والسبب الرئيسي له تجمع الأشعة الضوئية قبل وصولها إلى شبكية العين. مما يسبب زيغ في الصورة المتكونة، وتحدث هذه الحالة بسبب زيادة قوة تركيز عدسة العين ولذلك نرى هؤلاء الاشخاص يتمتعون بقدرة على القراءة والنظر بوضوح للاجسام القريبة.






في قصر النظر تتكون صورة الاجسام البعدة امام الشبكية​

طول النظر (Hyperopia) على عكس قصر النظر تماماً، يحدث أن تتجمع الأشعة الضوئية بعد شبكة العين فتسبب فيما يسمى بطول النظر، وفي هذه الحالة يعاني طويل النظر من عدم الرؤية بوضوح عن قرب، وقد يستطيع ذلك ولكنه يصاب بإجهاد شديد من شدة التركيز والضغط على العين لزيادة قوة العدسة. ولكن الاجسام البعيدة فهو يراها بوضوح.






في طول النظر تتكون صورة الاجسام خلف الشبكية​

انحراف البصر (Astigmatism) تحدث مشكلة انحراف البصر عندما يحدث تشوه في عدسة العين أو القرنية مما ينتج عنه تكون نقطتين للبؤرة مما ينتج عنه قوة انكسارية غير متساوية في جميع الاتجاهات فينتج انحراف البصر أو الاستجماتيزم.





قصو البصر (Presbyopia) تستطيع عدسة العين الطبيعية بقدرة الله عز وجل أن تغير قوتها التكبيرية خلال لحظة من الزمن، الأمر الذي يجعلنا قادرين على تحويل نظرنا من البعيد جداً إلى القريب جداً، وفي لمح البصر نرى كل شيء بوضوح وعلى مختلف المسافات. وحين تفقد عدسة العين مرونتها وقدرتها على تغيير قوتها التكبيرية يصبح الإنسان غير قادر على رؤية الأشياء القريبة بوضوح خاصة القراءة.

ويتم معالجة كل هذه المشاكل باستخدام انواع مختلفة من العدسات الطبية والتي تحسب قوتها ودرجتها ونوعها حسب تشخيص دقيق يخضع له الشخص المصاب.

عملية الليزك مفيدة جداً في حالات قصر النظر وفي الكثير من الحالات تتمكن من تصحيح العيب والتخلص من النظارة وتعطي عملية الليزك نتائج جيدة في حلات طول النظر وانحراف النظر ولكن حالة قصو النظر تحتاج إلى عملية جراحية بالليزر laser eye surgery.

مراحل تطور الليزك​
تقنية الليزك اكتشفت بواسطة العالم Jose Barraquer في العام 1960 عندما طور الة التشريط microkeratome لقطع جزء من القرنية وتعديل شكلها بواسطة تقنية تسمى keratomileusis، وفي العام 1981 وبعد اكتشاف الاكسيمر ليزر الذي يعمل في مجال الاشعة فوق البنفسجية وقدرته على انتزاع طبقات من الأغشية الرقيقة بدون اي اثار حرارية للمناطق المحيطة تمكن العالم Srinivasan من استخدام الاكسيمر ليزر قطع جزء من القرنية وبدون اثار جانبية بالمقارنة باشعة ليزر اخرى تعمل في مجال الضوء المرئي. وبعد العديد من التجارب تم تطوير تقنية الليزك في العام 1991 بواسطة العالم الايطالي Lucio Buratto والعالم اليوناني Ioannis Pallikaris لتصبح اكثر دقة لتحل محل الطريقة القديمة keratomileusis.







ماهي تقنية الليزك؟










وخلال إجراء العملية بالليزر هناك من يرصد العملية ويرقبها، وذلك من خلال جهاز كمبيوتر موجود ضمن جهاز الإكسيمر ليزر مهمته تحديد المقدار المراد إزالته من أنسجة القرنية بالضبط.






1. قياس ضغط العين

2. التصوير الطبوغرافي للعين

3. قياس سماكة القرنية

4. قياس الانحراف الانكساري مع توسيع الحدق

5. فحص الجزء الأمامي من العي

6. فحص قاع العين

7. قياس رؤية الألوان

8. فحص الحول

9. قياس تحدب القرنية

10. قياس قطر الحدقة

11. قياس الانحرافات الانكسارية الدقيقة

ولكل فحص من هذه الفوحوصات الاجهزة الخاصة به وتبين نتائج الفحص اذا ما كان من المناسب ان يخضع المصاب للعملية أم ان هناك عامل مهم لم يتحقق مثل ان تكون القرنية رقيقة السمك أو ان تكون ذات شكل مخروطي.



كيف تتم عملية الليزك​
1- تبدأ عملية الليزك بوضع المشرط الإلكتروني على العين وتثبيته بدقة.






2- بتحريك المشرط الإلكتروني في اتجاه السهم يتم ازالة الغشاء الرقيق الذي يغطي القرنية.






3- يقوم الطبيب بازالة الغشاء بواسطة ملقط معقم ووضعه جانباً لتكون القرنية معرضة لاشعة الليزر للمرحلة التالية.






4- يتم تسليط أشعة الإكزيمر ليزر داخل أنسجة القرنية والتي تكون محسوبة بعدد محدد لازالة السمك المطلوب من سطح القرنية.






5- تتم العملية بإعادة الغشاء الرقيق مكانه كما كان قبل العملية.












جهاز القطع الإلكتروني من انتاج شركة visx











في الموقع التالي عرض فيديو لعملية ليزك تتضمن مرحلة ازالة الغشاء وتسليط الليزر واعادة الغشاء.





http://www.lasersite.com/video/lasik.mpg​
مشاكل ممكن ان تحدث​



الخلاصة​
فكرة الليزك قديمة وتطورت مع تطور اشعة الاكسيمر ليزر وقد تعرضنا إلى الجانب التقنني والتكنولوجي في عملية استخدام الليزر في تصحيح النظر بحيث اصبح من الممكن التخلص من النظارة الطبية والعودة إلى الحالة الطبيعية، والكثير منا لا بد وانه قد قام باجراء هذه العملية والكثير ايضا لازال متردد ولكن اقرأ اكثر واطلع على المواقع التالية لتعرف المزيد عن التفاصيل الطبية لتقنية الليزك.



لمزيد من المعلومات عن تقنية الليزك عليك الاطلاع على المواقع العلمية التالية

http://www.lasik.com.sa/ch5a.cfm

http://www.fda.gov/cdrh/lasik/

http://www.lasersite.com/lasik/index.htm

http://www.bouldervision.com/lasik.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LASIK

http://www.visx.com/



منقول من موقع:
www.hazemsakeek.com

ودمتم سالمين..

*


----------



## محسن 9 (9 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب للمعلومة القيمة الكثير يجهل والكل محتاج الى معلومة مهمة مثل ذلك شكرا لك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 يناير 2007)

اخونا الكريم steel_10977

افادك الله

معلومات رائعة
وشاملة

جزاك الله خيرا

فكم نصحني الكثيرون من الاطباء بعمل عملية الليزك
ولكنني خائف من توابعها

لكن بعد مراجعتي هذه المعلومات
اطمئننت الى ان الموضوع 
متقدم تقنيا

وتبقى مخاوفي من
الجزء الاخير بموضوعك القيم

نسال الله الشفاء للجميع

وسلمت يداك


----------



## abuyazan (9 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخي الكريم ع لموضوع الرائع ،،،
بصراحة مفيد جدا ،،،
احب ان اضيف ان "الاردن" - حسب معلوماتي "المتواضعة" - واحد من البلدان الرائدة على مستوى الشرق الاوسط في هذا الموضوع ،،،، 
بوجود عدد كبير من اخصائيي "الليزك" هناك ،،،،
امنياتي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (9 يناير 2007)

معلومات قيمه
شكرا لك اخي


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (9 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
وسلمت يداك اخي احمد لهذا الموضوع والمعلومات القيمه


----------



## الشخيبي (10 يناير 2007)

*أخي محسن ... جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الجميل...

أخي نهر النيييل... مشكور على مرورك...وبالمناسبة ..أنا لازلت أرتدي نظارات طبية...أقول لك ما السبب؟ بكل بساطة وجدت معظم أطباء العيون الذين يجرون مثل هذه العمليات يرتدون النظارات!!!!

أخي أبو يزن حياك الله..وصدقت .. الأردن من الدول الرائدة في هذا المجال..شكرا على مرورك الكريم..

أخي محمد أبو براء... جزاك الله خيرا أخي على ردك الطيب..

أخي رائد جزاك الله خير على كلماتك الطيبة..

عافانا الله وإياكم..وغفر لنا ولكم وجعلنا في عباده الصالحين....*


----------



## المهندسة رشا (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات لكنها زادت من خوفي في الاقبال على العملية
وسابقى ارتدي النضار لانها أمن
وثانيا النضارة ممكن تتبدل بس عيني لا
شكررررررررررررررررررررا الف مرة على المقال





ا


----------



## الشخيبي (23 يناير 2007)

*معك حق تخافي أختي م. رشا....
وشكرا لك على مرورك العطر....*


----------



## ربع مهندس (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح الرائع المختصر للعمليه لأني فعلا أتضايق كثيرا من النظارت الطبيه .....ونصحني الكثير من الأصدقاء بالقيام بهذه العمليه ولكن جهلي بها هو ما جعلني مترددا في القيام بهذه العمليه .... ولكن سيكون هناك خطوه إيجابيه هذه المره إن شاء الله ....


----------



## الشخيبي (30 يناير 2007)

* شفاك الله وعافاك أخي... وجزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الكريم..*


----------



## ام مصطفى (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه
كما اني اشكر الدكتور خالد الشريف في الاردن من خلالكم
لانه قد اجرى لي العمليه بنجاح
والحمد لله اتمنى ان لاتكون هناك اي تاثير جانبي


----------



## الشخيبي (7 فبراير 2007)

ام مصطفى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه
> كما اني اشكر الدكتور خالد الشريف في الاردن من خلالكم
> لانه قد اجرى لي العمليه بنجاح
> والحمد لله اتمنى ان لاتكون هناك اي تاثير جانبي



*حمدا لله على سلامتك أختي .. وإن شاء الله لن تكون هناك أية تأثيرات جانيبة..

وشكرا لك على المرور..*


----------



## مازن الهيتي (10 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جميل


----------



## الشخيبي (11 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا لك على مرورك الكريم أخ مازن...*


----------



## المصممة القوية (9 مايو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير إلى الموقع المتميز وإلى مقدم موضوع عن تقنية الليزك*

أتقدم باشكر إلى مقدم موضوع المتمييز والأكثر من رائع موضوع الليزك والذي كثير أستفاده منه عندما عرض في معرض وكان فلم العلملية متميز ولفته انظار وأهتمام جميع من تواجد أثناء عرض فله كل الشكر والتقدير وجزاه الله ألف خير


----------



## الشخيبي (10 مايو 2007)

المصممة القوية قال:


> أتقدم باشكر إلى مقدم موضوع المتمييز والأكثر من رائع موضوع الليزك والذي كثير أستفاده منه عندما عرض في معرض وكان فلم العلملية متميز ولفته انظار وأهتمام جميع من تواجد أثناء عرض فله كل الشكر والتقدير وجزاه الله ألف خير



*أسعدني جدا أن الموضوع قد أفادك أختي...

وجزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الكريم...*


----------



## سلام العالم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​
جزآكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## الشخيبي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي سلام على مرورك الكريم....*


----------



## سـليمان (26 ديسمبر 2008)

يا خوان نحتاج من الاعضاء ذوي الخبرة والمعرفة بتزويدنا بالدولة المتقدمة في علاج طب العيون وخاصة عمليات اليزك وزراعة العدسات داخل العين
وما هي العملية او العلاج الافضل لمريض لدية قصر نظر (-22) 
لا تبخلوا علينا بمعلوماتكم ونصائحكم القيمة


----------



## الشخيبي (9 يناير 2009)

سـليمان قال:


> يا خوان نحتاج من الاعضاء ذوي الخبرة والمعرفة بتزويدنا بالدولة المتقدمة في علاج طب العيون وخاصة عمليات اليزك وزراعة العدسات داخل العين
> وما هي العملية او العلاج الافضل لمريض لدية قصر نظر (-22)
> لا تبخلوا علينا بمعلوماتكم ونصائحكم القيمة



*أهلا بك أخي..

في الأردن مثلا .. طب العيون متقدم جدا.. وهناك خيارات عديدة لعلاج العيون.. سواء بالليزر أو الليزك أو زراعة العدسات...*


----------



## medical.eng89 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الشخيبي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

medical.eng89 قال:


> اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
> وجزاك الله الف خير



*العفو أخي الكريم....
أشكرك على مرورك ...*


----------



## dmiana (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## qasem kafawin (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جزيل الشكر استاذي الكريم....


----------



## الشخيبي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*العفو....وأشكركم على مروركم الكريم..*


----------



## Clooney (25 نوفمبر 2009)

منور بالموضوع


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ياغالي
انا عملتها منذ 7 اشهر

اشكرك
والحمدلله


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا كنت محتاج هذه المعلومات.


----------



## مازن الهيتي (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على التوضيح................... بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشخيبي (21 فبراير 2010)

*أشكركم إخوتي على المرور.. بارك الله فيكم..*


----------



## دلع هلاليه (22 فبراير 2010)

جزيت خيراً على طرحك


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

